
Henry Payne: Why I’m Buying a Tesla Model 3 - evo_9
http://www.detroitnews.com/story/opinion/columnists/henry-payne/2016/04/05/payne-buy-tesla-model/82682524/
======
rmason
The comments section is a great indicator of the prevailing attitude in
Michigan towards Tesla. They're uninformed and see Tesla like they do Japanese
or Korean competitors.

